# Forum Argomenti di discussione Auto & autocarri  40% auto...

## fabio006

Dal 27 giugno si può recuperare il 40% dell'iva relativa alle spese delle auto aziendali. Ma a livello contabile, i relativi costi si detraggono sempre al 40% oppure sono sempre indeducibili, come nei mesi passati? 
Grazie per il chiarimento....

----------


## danilo sciuto

Per la deducibilità dei costi dovrebbero essere varate presto nuove norme, che varranno fin dall' 1/1/07.
Il condizionale è (tristemente) d'obbligo. 
saluti 
PS: per l'Iva dovrebbero anche arrivare chiarimenti in meritoalla decorrenza della detraibilità al 40%, ad esempio, per le schede carburanti del II trimestre o del mese di giugno.   

> Dal 27 giugno si può recuperare il 40% dell'iva relativa alle spese delle auto aziendali. Ma a livello contabile, i relativi costi si detraggono sempre al 40% oppure sono sempre indeducibili, come nei mesi passati? 
> Grazie per il chiarimento....

----------


## ndindo

ma ciò non è vero per gli agenti di commercio o sbaglio?

----------


## danilo sciuto

Non sbaglia.
saluti   

> ma ciò non è vero per gli agenti di commercio o sbaglio?

----------


## nico317

> Non sbaglia.
> saluti

  Ho detratto il 40% dell'iva su schede carburanti e spese manutenzioni relative alle autovetture già da gennaio 07, quando si ventilava  questa regola.
Ho compiuto un atto maledetto................pro-erario ?!

----------


## danilo sciuto

Un danno non certo irreparabile: puoi recuperare la minore iva detratta nella prossima liquidazione. 
ciao   

> Ho detratto il 40% dell'iva su schede carburanti e spese manutenzioni relative alle autovetture già da gennaio 07, quando si ventilava  questa regola.
> Ho compiuto un atto maledetto................pro-erario ?!

----------


## nico317

> Un danno non certo irreparabile: puoi recuperare la minore iva detratta nella prossima liquidazione. 
> ciao

  vorresti dire che mi dovevo detrarre il 100% fino al 27 giugno 07, ed essendomi detratta solo il 40 % , ora posso recuperare la differenza del 60% ?
Se affermativo, non è d'accordo una collega dell'associazione alla quale appartiene la mia azienda , che sostiene che l'iva fino a giugno era indetrabile al 100%.
Chi di voi due ha ragione ?
A questo punto invece di diradarsi i miei dubbi sono diventati sempre più oscuri.
Grazie per il chiarimento. :Confused:

----------


## danilo sciuto

Non volevo dire che puoi detrarti 100 - 40, ma che puoi detrarre 50 - 40.
Eì il 50%, prudenzialmente, la quota di iva detraibile dal 13/9/06 al 27/6/07. 
Non concordo con il tuo collega.   

> vorresti dire che mi dovevo detrarre il 100% fino al 27 giugno 07, ed essendomi detratta solo il 40 % , ora posso recuperare la differenza del 60% ?
> Se affermativo, non è d'accordo una collega dell'associazione alla quale appartiene la mia azienda , che sostiene che l'iva fino a giugno era indetrabile al 100%.
> Chi di voi due ha ragione ?
> A questo punto invece di diradarsi i miei dubbi sono diventati sempre più oscuri.
> Grazie per il chiarimento.

----------


## nico317

> Non volevo dire che puoi detrarti 100 - 40, ma che puoi detrarre 50 - 40.
> Eì il 50%, prudenzialmente, la quota di iva detraibile dal 13/9/06 al 27/6/07. 
> Non concordo con il tuo collega.

  Innanzitutto grazie mille per la tua risposta!
Sono d'accordissimo con te, la mia domanda è stata una sorta di provocazione per testare le molteplici e spesso confuse informazioni che  vengono fornite dalle associazioni di categoria!
Sono comunque dell'avviso di attendere ulteriori sviluppi di questa storia così ingarbugliata. Per il momento non recupero nulla. Se Dio lo vorrà , può darsi che in futuro avremo (speriamo !!) più certezze in merito.
Di nuovo grazie!

----------

